# Gorgeous Tiger Trout



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Hooked into a few nice tigers yesterday, and cutts as well. One of the tigers was crazy gorgeous!










The rest of the trip was great, and we saw a UFO. Not aliens, but we saw something flying and couldn't tell what in the heck it was. Check out the rest of the trip on my blog.

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-real-fishing-adventure.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That does have some very nice coloring, very nice tigers you caught. Glad you made it out safely, usually if folks get that uneasy about a place they turn around and get out, but it is hard to leave a great fishing spot.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> That does have some very nice coloring, very nice tigers you caught. Glad you made it out safely, usually if folks get that uneasy about a place they turn around and get out, but it is hard to leave a great fishing spot.


Thanks! The fish up there are consistently some of the prettiest tigers and cutts I've found in this state.

Yeah, it's weird because I've fished there a few times before and never felt that odd about the lake. Yesterday was just unnerving, and I still can't put my finger on why.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Thanks! The fish up there are consistently some of the prettiest tigers and cutts I've found in this state.
> 
> Yeah, it's weird because I've fished there a few times before and never felt that odd about the lake. Yesterday was just unnerving, and I still can't put my finger on why.


What kind of elevation were you at? I'm not trying to find your spot, just trying to gauge what else might be open water down there. This year I'm hoping to get down to Huntington reservoir right as the ice comes off for some big tigers.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> What kind of elevation were you at? I'm not trying to find your spot, just trying to gauge what else might be open water down there. This year I'm hoping to get down to Huntington reservoir right as the ice comes off for some big tigers.


You're good. That lakes sits at 6,600 feet.

The ice at Joes (6,800 feet) has been gone for a few weeks now, and the ice at Forsyth is either going or gone. Forsyth is at about 8,000 feet, so it looks like things are warming up.

I was up Fairview canyon a few weeks ago, and there was still about six feet of snow up on top near Huntington/Mammoth reservoir. Gonna be a while yet before that lake is free. but when it is I plan on getting there for the tigers, too.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Was the UFO you saw an Drone? shoot it down!!

Nice fish by the way.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

outdoorser said:


> Was the UFO you saw an Drone? shoot it down!!
> 
> Nice fish by the way.


I have no clue what it was! lol. I say unidentified flying object cause that's what it was. I dunno about believing in aliens. It's an interesting thought to entertain, though. All I know is, it was short, shaped kinda funny, and had a lot more green and blue lights on it than I've ever seen on any aircraft before.

The fish were fun, though. Thanks man.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

We were also there on Saturday. Was pretty busy!!!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

woundedjew said:


> We were also there on Saturday. Was pretty busy!!!


Not as busy as I've seen that lake, which is sad. Used to be I'd have it all to myself all day.


----------

